# Latest inlay project.



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This cross is 24" tall and 3/8" thick walnut with maple inlay. Done on my Jet scroll saw using the double bevel inlay method.


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice job! Looks great!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful work Jim!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Very clean work. I like it…..............


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

crisp inlays indeed! Well done.


----------

